# ayuda compiz

## carlos plaza

Hola a todos los amigos de este mundo Gentoo.

Disculpen mi ignorancia pero ya tengo instalado compiz y todo bien, pero aquí empieza mi problema, no consigo información como hacer arrancar los efectos y todas las bondades.

Si alguien por favor me puede indicar como arrancar los efectos o un manual que me ayude estaré muy agradecido.

----------

## abecedarix

En primer lugar deberás activar la aceleración gráfica (si no lo has hecho ya), instalando los drivers adecuados. Una vez comprobado que ésta funciona, que funcione compiz no suele ser un gran problema, aunque probablemente haya que tocar el xorg. ¿Qué gráfica tienes? ¿Funciona la aceleración gráfica ya?

----------

## carlos plaza

 *abecedarix wrote:*   

> En primer lugar deberás activar la aceleración gráfica (si no lo has hecho ya), instalando los drivers adecuados. Una vez comprobado que ésta funciona, que funcione compiz no suele ser un gran problema, aunque probablemente haya que tocar el xorg. ¿Qué gráfica tienes? ¿Funciona la aceleración gráfica ya?

 

Si todo perfecto con la aceleración y mi laptop tiene una ati que después de tanto dar logre configurarla como dios manda.

Gracias pero lo que necesito es algún material para guiarme en las configuraciones con beryl me fue mas fácil

----------

## i92guboj

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

>  *abecedarix wrote:*   En primer lugar deberás activar la aceleración gráfica (si no lo has hecho ya), instalando los drivers adecuados. Una vez comprobado que ésta funciona, que funcione compiz no suele ser un gran problema, aunque probablemente haya que tocar el xorg. ¿Qué gráfica tienes? ¿Funciona la aceleración gráfica ya? 
> 
> Si todo perfecto con la aceleración y mi laptop tiene una ati que después de tanto dar logre configurarla como dios manda.
> 
> Gracias pero lo que necesito es algún material para guiarme en las configuraciones con beryl me fue mas fácil

 

Soy un paleto inculto en lo que a compiz y demás se refiere, pero creo recordar que el panel de control se invocaba con la orden ccsm, desde ahí debería ser posible configurarlo todo. No se si es eso lo que buscas.

----------

## ekz

Prueba una linea como esta

```
compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp
```

Lo mejor es usar x11-apps/fusion-icon para lanzar compiz

Aquí está el ebuild, también revisar http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds

Saludos

----------

## antogc

bueno el tema de los efectos es un poco extraño desde el menu de tu gestor gráfico, yo tengo gnome, y si cambio a través de sistma->preferencias no me hacen efecto los cambios...en cambio desde terminal si....prueba tanto en modo usuario normal como en modo adminitrador....

no obstante a mi hay efectos que aún no me funcionan bien...tambien es veradd que no he perdido mucho tiempo con ello...

un saludo...

----------

## carlos plaza

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Prueba una linea como esta
> 
> ```
> compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias por la ayuda pero se paralizo toda la maquina y tuve que apagarla, mi amigo Eliazar me dijo que compiz todavía estaban muy verde pero como buen gentoosiasta me gusta hacer funcionar las cosas. Y más aun después que pase tres meses para hacer funcionar bien la ati de mi portátil.

 Sigo buscando documentación pero la única que consigo es de instalación y necesito es de configuración.

Gracias de antemano por la colaboración.

----------

## abecedarix

Hasta donde mi conocimiento llega, compiz se configura con ccsm, como ha señalado i92. No sé si te referirás a eso un otra cosa.

----------

## carlos plaza

 *abecedarix wrote:*   

> Hasta donde mi conocimiento llega, compiz se configura con ccsm, como ha señalado i92. No sé si te referirás a eso un otra cosa.

 

Esto lo que hace es abrir el panel para controlar los efectos, pero yo hago cambios y nada, por eso es que busco material para poder configurar los efectos.

Gracias

----------

## antogc

bueno a mi me paso durante un tiempo que se bloqueaba el compiz y me dejaba el pc tieso....sobre todo las X, no te doy una solución para el compiz pero si para que puedas salir de sos bloqueos de una manera no dañina....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Alt+ImpPnt+R y luego alt+ImpPnt+K
> 
> 

 

pare reiniciar las x, el primero te devuelve control de teclado y el segundo reinicia. si no funciona prueba con la combinación para reiniciar el equipo creo....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Alt+ImPnt+R,K,S,E,I,I,U,B
> 
> 

 

bueno no es una solución pero algo es algo....

saludos!

----------

## sefirotsama

 *antogc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Alt+ImpPnt+R y luego alt+ImpPnt+K
> ...

 

Con esta otra combinación te vuelves immortal:

```
Alt+ImPnt+r I D D Q D
```

Y con esta tienes todas las armas:

```
Alt+ImPnt+r I D K F A 
```

P.S. Pensé que era broma al ver tantas letras... y por cierto, que quede claro que esas que he puesto son de broma

----------

## carlos plaza

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

>  *antogc wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Alt+ImpPnt+R y luego alt+ImpPnt+K
> ...

 

Valga la pregunta ¿y para Doom3?

----------

## sefirotsama

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

>  *sefirotsama wrote:*    *antogc wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Alt+ImpPnt+R y luego alt+ImpPnt+K
> ...

 

Lo siento nunca he usado un Kernel que se llame Doom 3, jajaja aunque te puedo decir que con la siguiente combinación... 

```
Alt+ImPnt+r I D F A 
```

 conseguias que tu kernel tenga todas las armas pero no las llaves (not keys, xD) de las puertas.

LA vez anterior que postee eso habia probado las combinaciones (las buenas) y se me colgaron las X....

P.S. Remarco que esto es broma... que nadie se espere nada bueno si lo prueba...

----------

## ekz

Recordar que para poder usas esos trucos del kernel y hacer el juego más sencillo de acabar (y poder ver finales alternativos) al momento de iniciar el juego hay que marcar la opción

```
CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y
```

Que no tengo idea si vendrá por defecto o no   :Very Happy: 

sefirotsama, las advertencias que pones al final de tus post son lo mejor   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Recordar que para poder usas esos trucos del kernel y hacer el juego más sencillo de acabar (y poder ver finales alternativos) al momento de iniciar el juego hay que marcar la opción
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y
> ```
> ...

 

Lo digo, no vaya a ser que alguien se rompa los kernels intentando la combinación, xD

(me pregunto si queda alguien que no conozca esos codigos)

----------

## antogc

bueno a mi también me sorprendió tal combinación de letras...pero aun más cuando vi que funcionaba.....

Advertencia!: no useis las combinaciones de letras de sefirotsama!!! jajaj

saludos!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Como ya te dije, dejalo tranquilo hasta que madure un poco màs, cuando lo hagas funsionar seguro te cambian la versiòn otra vez y se te joroba por otro buen rato. La experiencia es la que dicta, fijate que tenia desde hace 2 meses sin poder usar el k3b por un bug en memcoder, lo deje tranquilo sin darme mala vida, el dia de hoy ya lo actualizaron en una versiòn corregida que deja emerger el k3b sin problemas.

Adorna tu Desktop al mejor estilo de los chicos con vehiculos deportivos y juega con otras chucherias que hay de sobra y muy buenas por demàs decir. Usa el ocio en resolver el wifi que aun te esta jorobando y no has logrado entender.

PD:

Saludos al pichurro de David que tengo tiempo sin verlo y que solo se de el por mis hijas en la escuela de mùsica.

----------

## achaw

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Como ya te dije, dejalo tranquilo hasta que madure un poco màs, cuando lo hagas funsionar seguro te cambian la versiòn otra vez y se te joroba por otro buen rato. La experiencia es la que dicta, fijate que tenia desde hace 2 meses sin poder usar el k3b por un bug en memcoder, lo deje tranquilo sin darme mala vida, el dia de hoy ya lo actualizaron en una versiòn corregida que deja emerger el k3b sin problemas.
> 
> Adorna tu Desktop al mejor estilo de los chicos con vehiculos deportivos y juega con otras chucherias que hay de sobra y muy buenas por demàs decir. Usa el ocio en resolver el wifi que aun te esta jorobando y no has logrado entender.
> 
> PD:
> ...

 

clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap (aplausos)  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Che achaw, que canon??? NOOOO!! Ya llegó a argentina?

Perdón por el OT

Salud!

----------

